# Habistat Dimming Stat



## spideysare (Aug 23, 2011)

Ok..Not been here for a while..All been going ok..BUT the bulb in my 4ft beardie house blew and now the dimming stat wont dim. 
This is the third time this has happened.Before I go and buy another and send the other off for repair or refund or whatever does anyone have a clue why this is happening?
I am using a 100w bulb all wiring is secure and sound. THe probe is in the right place..it just happens when the bulb blows..Its getting rather frustrating and hope someone may have a solution.
I have tried both habistat and microclimate stats and both do the same thing.
Thank you


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

have you checked the contacts in the bulb holder?


----------



## spideysare (Aug 23, 2011)

Hi
I havent checked the contacts in th eholder..But I would have thought that if they were faulty they would have blown the bulb more frequently.TH elast time a bulb blew and broke the stat was Sept last year!

But I will check..Maybe get a new ceramic bulb holder..Oh heck why not re do the whoel viv!! Im tempted top do that anyway..reposition the UV to the front of the viv so im not constantly looking at it..

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

Cheap lightbulbs are blowing frequently and are causing Permanent damage to the triac inside Habistat dimming thermostats, Habistat have now introduced a quick blow fuse into the design of the dimming thermostats which is designed to blow when these bulbs malfunction before any damage can be caused to the thermostat. All dimming thermostats supplied by livefoodsbypost.co.uk have these new quick blow fuse modifications made - Habistat Dimming Thermostat


----------



## spideysare (Aug 23, 2011)

Oh that's sounds great trouble is just purchased one from eBay shop Internet reptile . How will I or they know if its a new type stat ? I don't want to have to buy another one and have beardie wth temp issues again.


----------

